# Tri Tech T-7



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

My local Ben Moore store let me demo this pump for two days. INCREDIBLE! After five minutes of spraying I was convinced this sprayer is special. I also purchased a Tri Tech fine finish tip to really test out the entire unit. 
I am an average spray man. I give myself a B grade if I was graded. 
Spraying an entire 8000 sq ft house of doors and trim (repaint not new), I can honestly say this pump is much better than my graco 495 or my friend's 595. Smoother spraying, much more quiet, lower pressure and easier to flush and clean. I have tried them all. Have owned 3 Gracos, one for nearly fifteen years before it was stolen.
Upon completion of this house, spraying Regal select semi gloss. I purchased a Tri Tech to replace my Graco.
My trim looked incredible, the two sets of pillars/ roman columns looked flawless after spaying. 
Watch out Graco here comes Tri Tech.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> My local Ben Moore store let me demo this pump for two days. INCREDIBLE! After five minutes of spraying I was convinced this sprayer is special. I also purchased a Tri Tech fine finish tip to really test out the entire unit.
> I am an average spray man. I give myself a B grade if I was graded.
> Spraying an entire 8000 sq ft house of doors and trim (repaint not new), I can honestly say this pump is much better than my graco 495 or my friend's 595. Smoother spraying, much more quiet, lower pressure and easier to flush and clean. I have tried them all. Have owned 3 Gracos, one for nearly fifteen years before it was stolen.
> Upon completion of this house, spraying Regal select semi gloss. I purchased a Tri Tech to replace my Graco.
> ...


The new pump.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Zoomer said:


> The new pump.


Hows price?

What is it that makes it easier to clean? I imagine u gotta flush the lines same as any other pump? R any components interchangeable with graco such as tips wands hoses filters etc?


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Faster cycling to flush out paint and clean with spirits or water. Same size hoses. Priced at a competitive cost. I can't divulge exactly, since I was the first to buy at local Ben moore store. Let's just say well worth the cost and a warranty second to none.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd like to try one.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

That's exactly what I purchased. Compact yet very powerful


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Who makes it? Or is Tritech the actual brand name?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I attended the PDCA convention in Las Vegas Feb. 2012 I was able make it to Tri Tech's 45 min seminar that they held. At that time the pumps were still going through R&D and from what I got from their rep's was Heavy Duty Testing. 

They really wanted to get it right. From what Zoomer says sounds like they did. I was interested in their assesories and that's what they pushed more in their seminar. It's nice to see a new player in the .5 & .7 GPM game.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

robladd said:


> I attended the PDCA convention in Las Vegas Feb. 2012 I was able make it to Tri Tech's 45 min seminar that they held. At that time the pumps were still going through R&D and from what I got from their rep's was Heavy Duty Testing.
> 
> They really wanted to get it right. From what Zoomer says sounds like they did. I was interested in their assesories and that's what they pushed more in their seminar. It's nice to see a new player in the .5 & .7 GPM game.


Do they go any bigger? 1 to 3 gpm?


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Packing kit looks same as Titan


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

bryceraisanen said:


> Do they go any bigger? 1 to 3 gpm?


Not that I'm aware of. The Industry has only really had team blue and red to choose from in that class of sprayer. What I like to refer them as electric mechanical. There light and compact easy to transport what PC can afford not having that for residential & commercial.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Tritech is the manufacture of this pump. They were primarily a company that was in the aerospace industry and had a couple of individuals who decided to make an airless sprayer. In my opinion this phone is stronger than the grayco 95 and yet it is very compact for a day and model. Today was the first day using this new home. Precision and accuracy right out of the gate. I do not think I will ever go back to graco


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Correction on last comment. Graco 595


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Very compact and very strong for a stand model


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

The strongest stand model that can be purchased for any manufacture


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

It would be great if parts were interchangeable with Graco/Titan. I welcome any new player to the game. Keeps the others honest and on their toes. A bit surprised at that price point, (although there may be places selling it for cheaper). It's nearly $100 more than the Graco 595 UM on www.spraymallstore.com. Let's hope they truly are made better. It would justify the initial pricing at least.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Graco also has the deal with a new endurance pump for $200. That and a lifetime warranty on motor. Pretty hard to beat with the new Pro Connect line. I can get a 695 for $2000. 390 $700. I always upgrade my gun to a contractor 2. Huge difference with FF tips.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Boco said:


> Graco also has the deal with a new endurance pump for $200. That and a lifetime warranty on motor. Pretty hard to beat with the new Pro Connect line. I can get a 695 for $2000. 390 $700. I always upgrade my gun to a contractor 2. Huge difference with FF tips.


Whats pro comnect line?


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Having used dozens of Graco tips I can honestly say the Tritech fine finish tips are far superior


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Love there tip. I use to buy Direct from them till this year. When they said no. But the good new was that the reseller was just as cheat as direct from them. And just as fast.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

The fine finish tip gave me a near flawless finish. As a whole I think Tri Tech is a better product than Graco. Only time will tell if Tritech will outlast and out perform the Graco pumps


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

I am happy to see this pump finally make it to market
I used to deal with art up in the north east and always enjoyed talking to him 


We used their tips over 15 years ago and always loved them


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

The best finish from a tip that I have ever found.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm still interested in the fact you were spraying RS semi gloss on trim. Do you use that a lot? I've only used RS pearl once on trim, and was brush and roll over old crap finish so couldn't appreciate it.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Regal semi gloss is a good trim paint. Not great, but good. Try spraying it. Smooth as butter.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Today we discovered more benefits of using Tri Tech. 
A small trim job with 9 doors, frames, baseboards, window sills, handrail and spindles. The doors are not to be painted but the rest of the trim is. Originally I had calculated 2 1/2 gallons of primer, using our Graco 495 and a 210 graco ff tip. Using our new Tri Tech T -7, a standard Tri Tech tip 109. That's right you read that correctly. Tri Tech manufacturers a 2" spray pattern tips in standard and ff. Using the 109 and bringing up the pressure from 0 until the tip had no fingers in the spray pattern, allowed us to use only one gallon of primer ( Smart Prime)
Complete coverage and a medium generous coat of primer. We used half of what I would have expected originally. 
Less product used and a smoother spray pattern. Tri Tech is definitely out perfoming my Graco.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> Today we discovered more benefits of using Tri Tech.
> A small trim job with 9 doors, frames, baseboards, window sills, handrail and spindles. The doors are not to be painted but the rest of the trim is. Originally I had calculated 2 1/2 gallons of primer, using our Graco 495 and a 210 graco ff tip. Using our new Tri Tech T -7, a standard Tri Tech tip 109. That's right you read that correctly. Tri Tech manufacturers a 2" spray pattern tips in standard and ff. Using the 109 and bringing up the pressure from 0 until the tip had no fingers in the spray pattern, allowed us to use only one gallon of primer ( Smart Prime)
> Complete coverage and a medium generous coat of primer. We used half of what I would have expected originally.
> Less product used and a smoother spray pattern. Tri Tech is definitely out perfoming my Graco.



I tried using a 2-10 once but found it too narrow and focused too much paint in one place. That's really cool to hear you were able to make a 109 work. Looking forward to hearing more about this new pump.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Today we sprayed out spindles with the 109. They turned out very well but unfortunately we were using a crappy SW product called ProClassic acrylic semi gloss. The 109 really cut down on the overspray and allowed the spindles to feel good to the touch without that over spray grit that you receive because of the overspray from spindle to spindle. Very low pressure was needed to make this tip work correctly. A definite material saver when doing this type of work.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Our obsevation today was upon completion of spraying, we had used less paint. Using the Tri Tech means lower pressure and less material used than using our Graco.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

The tritech is a good pump. Basically what makes it so good is you have hardly any drop in PSI when the trigger is pulled. Which means you can consistently spray at lower pressures. Where the other machines, even in high gear, have a loss in pressure and the pump has to race to keep up.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a Titan 540 and I noticed zero pressure drop on the deadband it sprays consistent with low pressure. Not putting down the Tritech but I think other machines perform as well

😀


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

woodcoyote said:


> The tritech is a good pump. Basically what makes it so good is you have hardly any drop in PSI when the trigger is pulled. Which means you can consistently spray at lower pressures. Where the other machines, even in high gear, have a loss in pressure and the pump has to race to keep up.


Well said


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

clermontpainting said:


> I have a Titan 540 and I noticed zero pressure drop on the deadband it sprays consistent with low pressure. Not putting down the Tritech but I think other machines perform as well
> 
> 😀


Having seen all three on pressure gauges (Tri Tech, graco, titan), Tri Tech is the only one that actually didn't lose pressure.


----------



## Wright602 (Mar 30, 2016)

Was in the market for a new pump and the Tritech T-5 has piqued my interests. My local rep seems pretty passionate and is going to hook me up with some extras if go with them, plus they seem to have a decent warranty. 
@Zoomer, Curious if you are still loving your T-7...have you experienced any problems or had any regrets on the pump...are you still using it? 

Anyone else on this forum own a Tritech pump that is willing to put in their $0.02


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Wright602 said:


> Was in the market for a new pump and the Tritech T-5 has piqued my interests. My local rep seems pretty passionate and is going to hook me up with some extras if go with them, plus they seem to have a decent warranty.
> 
> @Zoomer, Curious if you are still loving your T-7...have you experienced any problems or had any regrets on the pump...are you still using it?
> 
> Anyone else on this forum own a Tritech pump that is willing to put in their $0.02


Tritech pumps are pretty legit. Go for it. Go big and you'll probably love it.

Titan = no. In my book anyway.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Wright602 said:


> Was in the market for a new pump and the Tritech T-5 has piqued my interests. My local rep seems pretty passionate and is going to hook me up with some extras if go with them, plus they seem to have a decent warranty.
> 
> @Zoomer, Curious if you are still loving your T-7...have you experienced any problems or had any regrets on the pump...are you still using it?
> 
> Anyone else on this forum own a Tritech pump that is willing to put in their $0.02


The Tritech T-7 is by far the best sprayer I ever purchased. 2 quick after pics of Advance semi gloss oc-117.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

We just last week bought one of these and so far I like it. Only spraying exterior paint so far. I see they have flat tips and a metering orifice for doing fine finished with reduced flow. 

What tips are you using with advance? Have you tried spraying other stuff with it?


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Tritech will be my next pump, I'm border line done with my Graco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

If their tips are an accurate representation of how their pumps preform I'd get on board. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

My exterior crew uses their T-7 for nothing but exteriors. We also use our sprayer for all interior residential spraying needs. Everything from giant ceilings to painting one piece of furniture. They even have a 111 tip that is great for spraying spindles.


----------



## Wright602 (Mar 30, 2016)

It is settled, I will be pulling the trigger on a new Tritech T-5 this afternoon.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> We just last week bought one of these and so far I like it. Only spraying exterior paint so far. I see they have flat tips and a metering orifice for doing fine finished with reduced flow.
> 
> What tips are you using with advance? Have you tried spraying other stuff with it?


We are using 415 for exteriors and ff tips for interior trim


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Wright602 said:


> It is settled, I will be pulling the trigger on a new Tritech T-5 this afternoon.


Congratulations I'm sure it will serve you well.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

TrueColors said:


> Tritech will be my next pump, I'm border line done with my Graco.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was done with Graco last year, then switched to Tritech. I've never looked back.


----------



## Wright602 (Mar 30, 2016)

Just came home with a new T-7 Hi-Cart, I know I said I was going to buy the T-5 but I couldn't pass up the deal on the T-7! Thanks for the push...I'll let you all know how goes it.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Wright602 said:


> Just came home with a new T-7 Hi-Cart, I know I said I was going to buy the T-5 but I couldn't pass up the deal on the T-7! Thanks for the push...I'll let you all know how goes it.


That's a sweet sprayer.


----------

